# VM XXX stock?



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

Hey VK team,

When will you be getting in more stock of Vapour Mountain's XXX? Specifically 30ml of 0mg.

Really keen to get a bottle! 

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/10/16)

@PsyCLown your beef is elsewhere - im sure VK would have plenty stock if @Rob Fisher didn't cause XXX drought with his last juice purchase. I still cant get over this, BRILLIANT!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

Hahaha, wow! 1.5L of XXX, that is a lot of juice.

My biggest regret at Vapecon was not purchasing a bottle back then when it was on special for R100 for 30ml 
It was the first time I tasted it and the juice has been haunting me since.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KlutcH (20/10/16)

I miss this juice so much


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey VK team,
> 
> When will you be getting in more stock of Vapour Mountain's XXX? Specifically 30ml of 0mg.
> 
> ...



Tagging @Stroodlepuff again for you @PsyCLown

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/16)

How did I miss this 

Will be placing an order this evening bud so we should have next week, in the meantime I can try organise one from one of the shops for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> How did I miss this
> 
> Will be placing an order this evening bud so we should have next week, in the meantime I can try organise one from one of the shops for you?


I'll probably get from the Fourways branch.

Is the in-store stock different compared to the online store stock?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I'll probably get from the Fourways branch.
> 
> Is the in-store stock different compared to the online store stock?



Yebo, warehouse stock and in store stock are two separate things, because we have so many stores it's a bit tricky to have all the stock on the website  The stock on the website is for online orders.

Just called Fourways, they dont have stock either but I will see what I can arrange for you if we can get one sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

